# motor/ no power



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

02 f350 desiel... have no power when i go to pull out with it in morning... have to flutter peadel and then it seams like it catches and runs fine.. only in the morning this happens... i changed fuel filter, but it still happens, it actually stalled once and then hard to start, ran ruff then was good the rest of day........


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

vmj;1376037 said:


> 02 f350 desiel... have no power when i go to pull out with it in morning... have to flutter peadel and then it seams like it catches and runs fine.. only in the morning this happens... i changed fuel filter, but it still happens, it actually stalled once and then hard to start, ran ruff then was good the rest of day........


Look on YouTube, there is a lot of info on there about diesel issues. I've been learning a lot from there. Is is a 6.0L or 7.3L


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Brian Young;1376042 said:


> Look on YouTube, there is a lot of info on there about diesel issues. I've been learning a lot from there. Is is a 6.0L or 7.3L


2002 - Would have to be a 7.3. The 6.0 came out in mid-2003. Some (very lucky) 2003's were 7.3's. The rest were, well, screwed.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

ya its a 7.3


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine had this problem (kinda) a while ago. turned out i was WAY low on oil. is it cold out when its doing this?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

mmmm yes its when its cold out...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ok,,,make sure oil is full!!!!!!!!!! block heater is working,,,ff heater is working i know you said you changed the ff but did you drain the bowl and clean out all the garbage from the bottom of the bowl???


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Just went to look... oh boy!!! i was WAAAAAY low in oil.... No i did not drain the bowl... oops..


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

remember that the 7.3 uses oil to fire the injectors, if your low the truck has to fill up the hpop from the trucks oil pan. theres oil in the heads but nothing in the hpop. so it'll start and run like crap then maybe die. then after it fills up, your good to go. i saw a video on youtube about changing the oil in the hpop and have done that even since. well i just suck out the pump, and thats it. i dont bother to do it 3 times. If it was mine, I would get another ff filter and change it again. draining and cleaning the bowl out. I saw one at the dealer that was so filled with junk the it fryed the heater and created an intermittenet dye while driving issue. just my .02


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info..


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

no problem


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just been thinking about this a little more. How low was the oil? Any leaks to speak of ?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

i have always had a small leak under the truck... i just over looked it!!! it is a small spot.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. I could prob tell u where the leak is without even looking at the truck lol. But I would try and get that fixed ASAP. Don't forget, its leaking while your driving to and you can't see how bad while driving


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

True... its on the back of the motor its always had a small leak...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Imo that's a fix that needs fixed ASAP. Did you try and pinpoint the leak at all?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

i looked for it a few times when doing a oil change, but could not see where it was coming from.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ok,,like inbetween the block and bellhousing? suspecting rear main type leak? see if the valley is full of oil? could be coming from up top and leaking down.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Too Stroked;1376045 said:


> 2002 - Would have to be a 7.3. The 6.0 came out in mid-2003. *Some (very lucky) 2003's were 7.3's. The rest were, well, screwed*.


Yeah, I got a good one. The most hp and torque from the factory that year to compete with the Duramax. I wouldn't trade it for anything.

Check your oil filter, I have heard of several aftermarket oil filters (and seen them do this) work loose and leak out a bunch of oil. USE A MOTORCRAFT FL1995 filter and that could take care of the leak if that is the area its comming from.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

heard of the same thing.. i have always used a motorcraft filter..


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

and don't bother with that idiotic powerstrokehelpcom advice.
most of bills advice and his "must do" maintenance is not needed, and its only real purpose is to make the mechanic that does the "work" wallet fatter.


there is no reason to "change the oil in your HPOP".
it get changed when the engine is running.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

True it does...but getting the most oil out of your system is still the best thing. So I pull the plug and drain an extra quart of dirty oil out of my truck, it doesn't hurt anything. Then there's one less qt of dirty oil in my system. I just said it was what I did, and I think its a good idea.


----------



## dally (Dec 13, 2011)

has your truck been idling and warmed up in the morning when your taking off? Does the exhaust sound different? It may be as simple as your ebpv


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

i try to let it warm up....... what is the ebpv??


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

exhaust back pressure valve, its a butterfly valve that the pcm closes to aide in truck warm up.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

truck has been good the last two mornings since i put OIL in it..


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update


----------

